#  Schulmedizin >   Was kann ich als Freund tun? >

## zwerg nase

Kann ich als Freundin eine Person einfach in mein Auto laden, wenn sie das erlaubt und bei einem Krankenhaus ihrer Wahl zur Notaufnahme reinfahren, oder werde ich dann abgewiesen? Kann mir da jemand mit Rat zur Seite stehen oder mich zumindest an kompetente Ansprechpartner verweisen?

----------


## josie

Hallo Zwergnase!
Machen kann man das schon, es kann natürlich sein, daß man sie wieder wegschickt, wenn das kein NOtfall ist, es sollte also nicht so sein, daß man sich das Warten auf einen Termin beim HA sparen will und deshalb in die Notaufnahme fährt.

----------


## zwerg nase

Ne das geht ja auch wirklich nicht, denn es ist ja überall genug los. Das Neuköllner Krankenhaus, das für die Person zuständig wäre, ist total überlastet und als COPD - Patient erscheint mir das wie ein ständiger Notfall. Jedenfalls danke für die Antwort. Hat sich dann aber wohl schon über die Familie geregelt. Die Person ist dann heute in das Krankenhaus ihrer Wahl mit dem Bruder gefahren. Daumen drücken!

----------


## josie

Hallo Zwergnase!
Patienten mit Atemproblemen können natürlich jederzeit in die Notfallambulanz gehen, ich hoffe, daß das jetzt gut gelaufen ist.

----------

